# Another Ribeye



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Set up the Slow-n-Sear on the Weber for a yam, didn't want to heat the house with the oven, and the sous vide at 123º. Let the ribeye go for a couple of hours and then melted some butter in the micro to brush on for a sear over the hot coals, about a minute a side






Sliced and plated half the ribeye with the yam and some leftover micro'd corn and asparagus, was pretty happy. Steak and eggs for brekky this morning, life is good! RAY


----------



## JCAP (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks good. The breakfast  sounds like it will be awesome!


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nothing wrong with another ribeye...good job!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice job Ray....looks good from where I am sittin'

LIKE!

I did a chuck pot roast on friday that I need to get posted, maybe this afternoon. 

Had leftovers for lunch yesterday, turned out real nice.

John


----------



## xray (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice looking ribeye Ray, I'll have another too.

The corn in the microwave is good, especially when you want it fast.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks good . I need to try the sweet potato . Love a good steak , SV works great on them .
Nice work again .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 26, 2020)

Excellent looking plate !


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice Plate Ray!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Bearcarver
, 

 chopsaw
, 

 JCAP
, 

 Winterrider
, 

 jaxgatorz
, 

 daveomak
, 

 mike243
, 

 xray
 , 

 Blues1
, Thank y'all for the kind comments and Likes, I appreciate them very much. Nice easy steak and eggs today, gonna be 103º here, lots of time in the pool. Might Q a huge yardbird for dinner, only time will tell. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

LOL---44 here right now, like it has been for weeks, and rain as usual !!
Bet the Steak & Eggs were Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---44 here right now, like it has been for weeks, and rain as usual !! Bet the Steak & Eggs were Awesome!! Bear




It was yummy Bear, great way to start the day! I keep hearing about rain and cold back east, it's been gorgeous here for months. It'll start heating up here now for about the next six months, it's not for everybody but we love it. If you have stuff to get done outside just get it done early. The rest of the day is on the patio with ceiling fans and misters, in the pool, or inside with the AC going. Pretty much all cooking gets done outside too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

Yup, I was only ever in CA for 2 hours, in August of 1970, waiting for a Stand-by flight to Philly.
It was beautiful there then.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

I was born in California then moved to the Arizona desert ten months back Bear. The winter here was wonderful, a few cold days, very little rain, NO SNOW! The only thing I miss from CA is the ocean, and I'm getting too old to be out on it anyway. I sure don't miss CA politics, not at all. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I was born in California then moved to the Arizona desert ten months back Bear. The winter here was wonderful, a few cold days, very little rain, NO SNOW! The only thing I miss from CA is the ocean, and I'm getting too old to be out on it anyway. I sure don't miss CA politics, not at all. RAY




I'm a Pure home boy.
Never got to AZ.
The only states I was ever in that didn't border PA, were the states I got stationed in & the states along the way to & from them---Plus those 2 hours in CA.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm just the opposite Bear. Been all over the western states hunting, fishing, and camping, never been back east. While I like it hot I hate the humidity, worst place I've ever been was Houston Texas in July, 96º and just miserable hot. It can be 112º here and nowhere near as bad as that. My wife want us to load up the Lance camper and Bob for some leaf-peeping sometime in the fall. It can be a long way from home if the weather doesn't work out. I would like to pig out on lobster for a few days. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm just the opposite Bear. Been all over the western states hunting, fishing, and camping, never been back east. While I like it hot I hate the humidity, worst place I've ever been was Houston Texas in July, 96º and just miserable hot. It can be 112º here and nowhere near as bad as that. My wife want us to load up the Lance camper and Bob for some leaf-peeping sometime in the fall. It can be a long way from home if the weather doesn't work out. I would like to pig out on lobster for a few days. RAY




LOL---I had a Buddy, lived across the road from us at our last house.
He used to take a 5 day trip through the New England States annually, and he'd have Lobster 3 meals a Day!!!

Bear


----------

